# Yepezi/ Motoro Stingrays



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I know that Motoro's get around 24" in disk diameter but how about Yepezi's? Did anyone ever keep any Yepezi's?


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

yepezi is a very common name for a ray that cannot be identified. ur best bet is to post a pic to get it identified. a real yepezi has almost never been seen in the trade.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Most often one purchased as a "Yepezi" will be a P. humerosa/orbignyi. These can still get quite large, though most often not as large as a Motoro. I know some people that have had these guys to get to a size of over 18" in diameter.


----------

